# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - browser = shfletues

## PrInCiPiEl

*Moderatori:* Kjo temë është shkëputur nga tema Cilin shfletues preferoni
----------


Lexoj :
*Oxford Dictionary*
*browser* 
_Computing_ : 
- *a program* with a graphical user interface for displaying HTML files , *used* to *navigate* dhe World Wide Web.


_Jo çdo fjalë(i) nga gjuha angleze mund(duhet) të përkthehet germë për germë!_


_Netscape_ deri në versionin 4.77 ishte 'lundruesi' më cilësor në WWW!


PrInCiPiEl

----------


## helios

> [FONT=Verdana]
> Lexoj :
> *Oxford Dictionary*
> *browser* 
> _Computing_ : 
> - *a program* with a graphical user interface for displaying HTML files , *used* to *navigate* dhe World Wide Web.
> 
> 
> _Jo çdo fjalë(i) nga gjuha angleze mund(duhet) të përkthehet germë për germë!_
> ...


Përshëndetje PrincipiEl.
Pse mos t'i japim në shqip shpjegimin anglez fjalës "browser", por ta përkthejmë sipas vetë shpjegimit?
Nuk do ishte më e drejtë ta quanim "shfletues" dhe shpjegimi të ishte ai që ke dhënë ti? ( dmth "*një program* me një pamje grafike të përdorueshme ... për të *lundruar* në Internet.) 

Me këtë nuk dua të them që çdo përkthim të bëhet fjalë për fjalë, por kur fjala shqipe ekziston dhe i përshtatet (besoj) më së miri semantikisht fjalës së huaj, une do isha i pari që do ta përdorja dhe do ta këshilloja.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Sa per fjalen shqipe te Browser, shfletues nuk eshte fjale e sakte. Sepse shfletimi eshte akcion i kufizuar vetem me shfletim te gjerave (librave, fletoreve, etj.) ndersa "to browse" merr shume e shume kuptime qe nuk kane lidhje me njera tjetren. 

Lundrues mund t'i afrohet deri diku, po sic thame me pare, edhe kjo kufizohet ne disa praktika dhe nuk merr nje kuptim pak me univerzal, se psh, fjala ekuivalente e Lundrues ne anglisht eshte Surfer. E dihet se emri 'zyrtar' i kesaj teknologjie eshte Browser.

Psh. nese thua "I am going to browse my photo collection" kjo nuk dmth se ti do ta shfletosh kolekcionin tend te fotografive. 'To browse my photo collection' me se miri do te mund te perkthehej si 'do ta hulumtoj kolekcionin tim te fotografive' - ku fjala hulumtim nuk do te merrte atributin shkencoro-alpinist qe zakonisht i jipet. Per kete arsye, une personalisht do ta perktheja si Hulumtues sepse vetem kjo fjale ne shqip i afrohet me shume kuptimeve te lloj llojshme qe i merr fjala Browse/er.

Por prape, pse ta perkthejme? Nevoja e perkthimit do te lindte vetem atehere kur kjo fjale mund te kishte ekzistuar me heret e te kishte hyre ne shqip si pasoje e ndonje ndikimi. Po kjo fjale nuk ka ekzistuar me heret ne gjuhen shqipe, sepse vie si pasoje e "zbulimit" te kompjuterit dhe krijimit te teknologjise se Browserit, gje qe ndodhi relativisht vone.

Nejse, se ky ishte vetem mendim e s'po mbaj anen e ndonjerit e as s'po hiqem si me i mencuri. Vete perdor, Safari.

----------


## helios

> Lexoj :
> *Oxford Dictionary*
> *browser* 
> _Computing_ : 
> - *a program* with a graphical user interface for displaying HTML files , *used* to *navigate* dhe World Wide Web.
> 
> 
> _Jo çdo fjalë(i) nga gjuha angleze mund(duhet) të përkthehet germë për germë!_
> 
> ...


Përsëri mbi diskutimin e përkthimit e duhur të fjalës "browser". Sa lexoni më poshtë është marrë (me dëshirën e autorit) nga faqja personale e përkthyesit në shqip të Firefox-it:
http://kurveleshi.blogspot.com/


_E premte, tetor 29, 2004
Shfletues apo Lundrues?
Në këtë faqe Forumi Shqiptar - Cilin shfletues (browser) preferoni?, dhe jo në këtë det apo liqen, propozohet për të përkthyer termin browser si lundrues dhe jo si shfletues. Argumenti është një citim nga Oxford Dictionary. Vërtet për përshkrimin e zhvendosjeve brenda WWW termi lundroj është më i përshtatshëm, por kur bëhet fjalë për eksplorim të përmbajtjes që gjendet gjatë këtyre lundrimesh, termi lundrim nuk shpreh më thelbin e veprimit. Kjo është arsyeja që lindi nevoja e një termi tjetër dhe u përdor
shfletimi, duke pasur fare të kapshme analogjinë me median e shkruar (flitet për faqe interneti pjesën më të madhe të kohës). Fakti që marrja e një libri në duar dhe/apo shfletimi i tij është një veprim kaq i njohur dhe familjar për këdo, (ose për pjesën më të madhe të gjindjes), e bën shumë më të lehtë të kuptuarit dhe për pasojë edhe përdorimin, pra rrënjosjen e termit. Një kërkim me Google për dy rastet, lundrues Interneti dhe shfletues Internet jep 42 përfundime për Lundrues dhe 56 për Shfletues.
Për më tepër, shprehja që përdoret më shpesh, e pasaktë logjikisht, por me nuanca figurative kaq të dashura për të dashuruarit marrëzisht pas zhargonesh dhe eufemizmash, është surfing. Dhe surfing nuk është aspak i barasvlefshëm me lundrim. I rikthehemi Google-it për një çast:

surfing Internet : 4 420 000 përfundime
browsing Internet : 3 820 000 përfundime
navigating Internet : 399 000 përfundime.

Pra mbase është e arsyeshme të zgjidhet pr tu përkthyer një nga dy termat: surfing ose browsing. I pari nuk njihet fare në Shqip, i dyti mund të përshtat fare lehtë duke i dhënë një kuptim të ri një fjale tashmë të pranuar në Shqip prej një shekulli. Zgidhja më ekonomike, më e lehtë, më e sigurtë, pa cënuar përmbajtjen, qëllimin e përkthimit."_

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

> *AsgjëSikurDielli* 
> _Shkruajtur më : 24-08-2004, 17:35_ 
> 
> "Sa per fjalen shqipe te Browser, shfletues nuk eshte fjale e sakte. 
> Sepse shfletimi eshte akcion i kufizuar vetem me shfletim te gjerave (librave, fletoreve, etj.) ndersa "to browse" merr shume e shume kuptime qe nuk kane lidhje me njera tjetren."


Besoj se ky argumentim është i mjaftueshëm *kundër* përdorimit të shprehjes "shfletues" për *WWW* browser.





> *Oxford Dictionary*
> *browser* 
> _Computing_ : 
> - *a program* with a graphical user interface for displaying HTML files , *used* to *navigate* dhe World Wide Web.


Pra , *lundrues* është *një* përkthim adekuat.

Përfundimisht:



> *AsgjëSikurDielli* 
> _Shkruajtur më : 24-08-2004, 17:35_ 
> 
> "Por prape, pse ta perkthejme? Nevoja e perkthimit do te lindte vetem atehere kur kjo fjale mund te kishte ekzistuar me heret e te kishte hyre ne shqip si pasoje e ndonje ndikimi. Po kjo fjale nuk ka ekzistuar me heret ne gjuhen shqipe, sepse vie si pasoje e "zbulimit" te kompjuterit dhe krijimit te teknologjise se Browserit, gje qe ndodhi relativisht vone."


* Kohët e fundit jam duke përdorur edhe *Mozilla Firefox* .


*PrInCiPiEl*

PS. *AsgjëSikurDielli* përshëndetje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## helios

> Besoj se ky argumentim është i mjaftueshëm *kundër* përdorimit të shprehjes "shfletues" për *WWW* browser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pra , *lundrues* është *një* përkthim adekuat.


Nuk na the ndonjë argument të mjaftueshëm përveç se ndër të tjera i mëshove dhe idesë së mospërkthimit dhe përdorimit të një termi aq të komplikuar, "browser", në shqip. 

Tjetër, nuk kuptoj pse ngecët tek fjalori i Oxford-it. Në asnjë fjalor tjetër nuk gjeta shpjegimin 'navigate', që për mendimin tim do ketë lidhje me famën e athershme të Netscape Navigator.
Kontrollova http://dictionary.com, http://dictionary.cambridge.org/ dhe http://www.m-w.com/dictionary.htm. Shpjegimet lidheshin me hyrjen, leximin apo tërheqjen e informacionit nga WWW. Pra siç shihet, po të kërkosh po aty "navigate" apo "surfing", shpjegimi lidhet sërish me atë "browse" (hedh një sy).

Sipas jush pra, merrka më tepër kuptim "lundrimi" në ujra/detra sesa "shfletimi" në faqe librash/revistash? Sinqerisht e shikoj arsyetim paksa pa bazë. Megjithatë, bota është e bukur pasi është e ndryshme... :buzeqeshje:  Deri kur gjuhëtarët të kujdesen për fjalorin e ri teknik, respektoj zgjedhjen e cilitdo.
Përshendetje.

----------


## pagan

helios, problemi eshte qe ne net ti me teper lundron sesa shfleton. sitet sot behen sa me pak te shfletueshem, ngaqe asnjeri s'ka kohe te pafundme per tu kredhur ne flete pa fund.

pastaj edhe neti i ngjan me teper liqenit ose detit, pra UJIT, sesa librit ose librarise.

ne elektricitet fjala RRYME (elektrike) perdoret siç perdoret edhe ne lundrim, rryme detare, rryme uji. pasi edhe rryma elektrike si ajo detare ose e ujit te pijshem perhapen njesoj, nepermjet tubacionesh te panumerta.

----------


## helios

pagan, problemi qëndron tek shpjegimi figurativ i një programi të caktuar apo i vetë Internetit kur kemi një ngjashmëri me shembullin e të lexuarit, hedhjes sy, shfletimit (liber, reviste, TV, etj).

Fundja fare, informacionet në Internet janë në formë bit-esh, dy shifra 0,1 (të lexueshme, jo të lagështa)  :buzeqeshje: 

Zhytje të mbarë! :-)

----------


## edspace

Për të ndihmuar argumentin e "lundrimit" dhe për të plotësuar mungesat e PrInCiPiEl...

Problemet midis fjalëve "lundrues" dhe "shfletues" nuk lindin tek shqipja por rrjedhin nga anglishtja dhe është një konflikt i internetit të ri dhe atij të vjetër. 

Kur lindi rrjeti i parë kompjuterik, mungonin programet moderne si Internet Explorer, FireFox etj që përdorim tani, dhe eksperienca e tërheqjes së informacionit i ngjasonte një lundrimi më shumë se shfletimit të një libri. Në atë kohë nuk kishte butona, shigjeta e grafikë të bukur, por vetëm ekrane të thjeshta si ato të telnet, dos e shell. Komunikimi i kompjuterave bëhej me komanda si shko (go), merr (get), terhiq (pull), ngarko (upload), shkarko (download). Kompjuterat u quajtën "sites" (port, burim, pikë, vendqëndrim), dhe personi që donte të tërhiqte informacionin duhej të lundronte nga një port në tjetrin ose nga një adresë IP në tjetrën. Ky person u quajt vizitor (visitor). "Website-t" nuk hapeshin vetvetiu dhe informacioni nuk shfletohej, por ngarkohej dhe shkarkohej si skedarë ose mallra. Me pak fjalë, pëdorimi i internetit në atë kohë i ngjasonte lundrimit me varkë dhe vizitorët ngarkonin e shkarkonin informacion nga një port në tjetrin. Nuk është çudi që hajdutët e internetit morën damkën "piratë", Netscape ndërtoi "anijen" (netscape navigator), dhe Microsoft ndërtoi eksploruesin "Internet Explorer". 

Fjalët që kanë lindur nga interneti ose rrjeti i vjetër kompjuterik: 
site (port), home (shtëpi), address (adresë), search (kërko), search engine ("motor" kërkimi), map, sitemap (hartë), navigator (lundrues, anije), explorer (eksplorues), upload (ngarkoj), download (shkarkoj), pirate (pirat), 

Këtij grupi mund ti shtohen edhe fjalët back (mbrapa), forward (para), stop (ndalo) që përdoren për shfletim, por përshkruajnë më mirë lundrimin e anijeve. 

Shumicën e këtyre fjalëve e gjejmë edhe në internetin e sotëm, prandaj fjala "lundrues" duket si një përkthim i drejtë i fjalës "browser". Them "duket" sepse eksperienca e një përdoruesi të internetit të sotëm është shumë larg lundrimit dhe tani është kthyer në një shfletim të vërtetë. Për të hapur informacionin, nuk duhet të shkosh nga një port në tjetrin ose nga një IP në tjetrën,  por mjafton të shtypësh emrin e faqes. Informacioni tani nuk ngarkohet dhe shkarkohet përnjëherësh por është i ndarë si faqe dhe faqet janë të lidhura me njëra tjetrën sikur të ishin revista. Website-t tani nuk janë vetëm porte me kuti (skedarë) por kanë tekst të shkruajtur bukur dhe fotografi njësoj si faqet e librave dhe gazetave. Nesër mund të jenë diçka tjetër. 

Fjala "browser" lindi me programin e parë që shndërroi internetin nga një oqean me porte e anije, në një librari me faqe të shkruara, siç e njohim sot. Fjalëve me origjinë lundrimi ju shtuan edhe fjalët e reja: page (faqe, fletë), web page (nga web), home page (nga home), browser (ndryshim nga navigator) etj. Microsoft ndërtoi programin FrontPage dhe Adobe nxorri Pagemill. Në tastjerë kemi butonat [page up], [page down].

Interneti ndryshon çdo ditë, por gjuha nuk ndryshon kollaj dhe kjo ka formuar lëmshin në anglisht që vështirëson edhe përkthimin në shqip. Fjala "navigate" kishte kuptimin figurativ "lundrim" për internetin e vjetër. Fjala "browser" ka kuptimin "shfletues" për internetin e sotëm. Mqns këto fjalë po hyjnë shumë vonë në gjuhën Shqipe është mirë të shmangim problemet e anglishtes dhe të përdorim fjalën e re "shfletues". Kjo fjalë është e qartë e kuptim-plotë për eksperiencën e tanishme të internetit. Gjithashtu nuk mund të ngatërrohet me ndonjë fjalë tjetër. Fjala shfletim lë të kuptosh se po bëhet nga një person (si interneti i sotëm) dhe jo nga një anije (si interneti i parë). 

Fjala lundrim mendoj se do ishte e përshtatshme vetëm për programet e tjera që vazhdojnë të përdoren edhe sot si p.sh. FTP, telnet, irc, dos, shell, etj. 

Një gjë është e sigurtë: interneti do ndryshojë gjithnjë më shpejt se gjuha dhe nesër edhe fjala "shfletues" mund të jetë e papërshtatshme.  

Mos kini merak se e kam vrarë mëndjen edhe për të ardhmen. Si ju duket fjala "kullotës"?  :ngerdheshje:

----------

